# Favorite trail reins



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I use 8' well oiled 5/8" split reins (soaked overnight in a coffee can filled with oil), crisscrossed with the ends draped over each wither. If you drop them, they just sit on the wither right where you left them and are easy to pick back up.

As to the why, I like to have the option to use them as a popper should it be necessary at some point, they are easy to adjust going from two handed to one handed back to two handed again.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

^^That.

I stay away from nylon, at the end of a long day, to me, it feels like they are cutting into my hands. I'm talking 20+ mile rides. Just a couple hours in the saddle the nylon reins don't bother me.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone use braided cotton? Like these?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I know you said you don't like biothane, but have you tried _beta_ biothane? VERY different feel from straight biothane (which I don't care for much either). I think it feels a lot like leather.

I use single-loop beta reins with a popper strap and clips made by Taylored Tack. I prefer the smooth grip (the black part) vs the textured grip pictured here (though one horse has a pair of those and it's not awful):


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

We use 1/2 rope with scissor snaps. I cut the rope long enough that the horse can reach the ground to eat and the rope will just fit around the horn.

I can then use that rope for a lead rope should I need.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

No idea why the pic changed from reins to 2 people (i assume that isn't just my computer showing that). Weird. Attempting to attach pic instead.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have fondled beta biothane in the tack store. Still feels weird to me. 

Chitchatchet, what is 1/2 rope? Half inch? And what is it made out of?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm just the opposite: I have very big hands (think XL work gloves are a bit tight for me). With a light grip the flat or braided ones keep slipping through my fingers, so I like the thick round nylon(?) ones.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> I use 8' well oiled 5/8" split reins (soaked overnight in a coffee can filled with oil), crisscrossed with the ends draped over each wither. If you drop them, they just sit on the wither right where you left them and are easy to pick back up.
> 
> As to the why, I like to have the option to use them as a popper should it be necessary at some point, they are easy to adjust going from two handed to one handed back to two handed again.


Same setup for me too.....split reins, crossed over the middle most of the time.....

I don't like a rein that will pick up hitch hikers....(cockaburrs. stick tights etc)....


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am biased, because I make my own bridles. But I love biothane. It did feel rubbery at first, but now leather feel stiff and unresponsive to me. I use the scissor snaps too. Just makes life easier. Another reason I love the biothane, just rinse and let dry. I take my split reins and put a chicago screw about 1 foot from the ends. This way I can neck rein but if I need to direct rein for some reason the screw allows the reins to easily slide into a more open position. To keep the screw in I just glued it in.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Split leather reins for me too and I also ride with them crossed. I don't know their exact size but they are narrower than most reins and almost twice as thick. I love them and they have scissor snaps on the end because while each horse has their own headstall and bit, the reins go with me.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I used laced, real leather, barrel racing reins with quick release snaps, on Duke's bridle. I've had them and his English leather headstall around 25 years. If he were still gaiting across this earth, they would still be "road worthy".

Here's an example and BTW, all of my bridles have have quick release snaps on the reins. You'd be surprised how many broken reins I DON'T have because of them

I am 5'2" so I also have small hands. I would have to measure the width of my reins, as there is big difference between 1/2" or 3/4" when it comes to reins, lol

Also, pay the money for high quality buttery soft leather. I paid $80 for Duke's headstall in the early 90"s, it's been worth every penny and then some. It was an English double bridle. All I did was remove the second headset, the nose band, and I had a beautiful narrow leather bridle to show off his handsome Walking Horse head:loveshower:

Amazon.com: Rockin' SP Laced Barrel Reins: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Moss Rock Endurance has a lot of trail tack.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the soft braided cotton...but mine are split...and they work for me.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

heavy leather split reins, used with a bridge
No snap on reins, by reins fastened with latigo strips.
Having started many young horses over the years, using a snaffle, and riding with those reins bridged, it is very natural for me
I also like to ground tie my horse, just stopping of short periods, thus don't like closed reins, and riding through thick brush at times, don't want anything to snag on closed reins
Snap on reins, encourage a horse to not ride as quietly .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Avna said:


> Anyone use braided cotton? Like these?


I have a pair of braided cotton split reins similar to these. I LOVE them. My BO had a pair that I used and I loved them, so I bought myself a pair at our local tack shop. Very sad that the scissor snap doesn't fit on my favorite snaffle (the rings on the snaffle are too thick for the snaps). :-(


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I have a pair of braided cotton split reins similar to these. I LOVE them. My BO had a pair that I used and I loved them, so I bought myself a pair at our local tack shop. Very sad that the scissor snap doesn't fit on my favorite snaffle (the rings on the snaffle are too thick for the snaps). :-(


I felt up a set at my local tack shop -- loved the softness and weight of them. But they were white, they'd be dirty in a day. They do pick up burrs too, I've heard. No burrs right now but there's nothing but, come summer. Have you found the above to be true?

My snaffle takes the scissors snaps on my current reins . . . love scissors snaps!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am really tempted to get spendy and buy the braided leather roping reins *and* some in cotton but dark blue. And maybe some biothane . . .

resist....resist....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Premier Cotton Web Reins in Reins at Schneider Saddlery

I love these. Not leather but sturdy and you can add scissor snaps to the end if you want. AND pnly $18


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Split leather reins, work. Numerous trail, riders, who ride mainly western, will tell you that is so
Same reins I train with at home, so why change?

]

[URL=http://s335.photobucket.com/user/KiloBright/media/Panther%20July%201_zpsovl9y2p9.jpg.html]




Even my kids learned to ride with them, LOl!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine are dark brown.

I haven't had them on the trail, but around the barn, they haven't picked up anything. If you djbt have split reins, unless you're bush-whacking it, don't see how you'd get burrs in them. :shrug:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

On real trails, defined as narrow tracks, you wont want anything other than leather, fake leather or any other type reins that will resist getting things stuck in them. Soft reins like cotton and nylon will pick up thorns, burrs, the odd stick, blackberry bramble, etc which then poke both you and your horse. If you've ever had a blackberry thorn stuck in your jeans, poking your leg with every step you'll be able to quickly understand what I'm getting at.

If you are riding on groomed trails, around fields, roads or any other wide path where brush can be avoided then the risk of getting the odd bits of stuff stuck in your reins isn't much of a problem.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i have a split pair of bithane (maybe the beta?) they feel like leather, but I don't really like them since my hands will get sweaty/grimy and the reins will slide more, also didn't like that you couldn't tie a knot in them and have it stay

switched to just a round cotton rope w/ scissor snaps on each end which I like a lot more

wife is about to order rains from two horse tack w/ the grippy rubber dimples & scissor snaps which I'm sure I will nab for a few rides that I do without her


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm super, super picky about reins and finally found the perfect solution for me.
I bought some rubber grip reins from Nutty Saddler on the horse forum. They are perfect. 

I don't do split reins because if they're too long the horses step on the ends going up steep hills, but if they're shorter you can lose one if a horse trips while galloping and that is no fun.

Leather smooth reins are slippery when you're riding in a soaking rain, and leather laced ones are even a bit scary that way. I find Beta reins too thick for my tiny hands and the thinner ones I tried cut into my hands. Web reins cut hands also. The Beta reins also were too difficult to feel the difference between mane and reins, so several times I found myself pulling up a horse with one hand full of rein and the other hand full of mane. 

Rope reins are always too fat for me to fit through my fingers, if they are smaller they chafe my hands. Woven endurance reins are way too long and I've had them around my leg, which wouldn't be good if you fell off. 
Reins must have a buckle because I've had loose horses step through the reins. I always use scissor clips because I swap bridles around a lot and want my reins to come off quickly. 

The Nutty Saddler reins have weight so they hang down when you are adjusting length, which helps make lengthening and shortening easier. They are narrow so fit easily into my hands but are soft and don't cut in. They have super grip even in the rain. It is easy to tell the difference between the reins and mane in your hands. They hang about halfway down my thigh, not long enough to get caught up in. They buckle together and I put scissor ends on. They handle sweat and dirt and you can just shake them off after a ride. Love them so much that I switch them onto my own bridle even when someone else is riding one of my horses, so I've never yet let anyone else try them out. :wink:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Darrin said:


> On real trails, defined as narrow tracks, you wont want anything other than leather, fake leather or any other type reins that will resist getting things stuck in them. Soft reins like cotton and nylon will pick up thorns, burrs, the odd stick, blackberry bramble, etc which then poke both you and your horse. If you've ever had a blackberry thorn stuck in your jeans, poking your leg with every step you'll be able to quickly understand what I'm getting at.
> 
> If you are riding on groomed trails, around fields, roads or any other wide path where brush can be avoided then the risk of getting the odd bits of stuff stuck in your reins isn't much of a problem.


I ride both kinds of trails. Often the same day. Plus all I have to do is accidentally let the reins hit the ground while I'm carrying the bridle somewhere and presto. In summer-dry CA, it is nothing but stickers. If I lived somewhere else . . . I still want some but maybe not choice #1.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> I'm super, super picky about reins and finally found the perfect solution for me.
> I bought some rubber grip reins from Nutty Saddler on the horse forum. They are perfect.
> 
> I don't do split reins because if they're too long the horses step on the ends going up steep hills, but if they're shorter you can lose one if a horse trips while galloping and that is no fun.
> ...


Really, concerning leather split reins?
I've ridden with them, climbing extremely steep trails, in pouring rain, blizzards , and never had them become slippery-frozen maybe, after crossing a river in low temps, at least the parts in the water!
If your reins cut you, you are hanging on the mouth, versus letting your horse travel on a loose rein, and way, way more then you ever should grip those reins . Why should the mane be in your hands???? 
Far as leather lacing-that is on the bit connector, so that should a horse step on a rein, as when ground tied, that lacing breaks, instead of the horse damaging his mouth.
Ready to ride, early fall morning





Not trying to change your mind, just the impression that leather split reins aren't a great choice, as I have ridden with them on a stough trails as there comes, in all kinds of weather, and on numerous different horses


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Smilie said:


> Really, concerning leather split reins?
> If your reins cut you, you are hanging on the mouth, versus letting your horse travel on a loose rein, and way, way more then you ever should grip those reins. Why should the mane be in your hands????


Different types of horses...different styles of riding. The time you don't want to find out your reins are slippery or cutting is if a horse bolts off with you.
I'm sure you'd have to have your hand on top of the horse's neck in order to get tangled with the mane on many stock horses.
But some horses have manes that are in your lap and everywhere.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I rode with split reins, and romal reins, when I was a kid and western was all there was. I don't like split reins. I ride with a very light grip and I drop them. I drop them when I'm leading the horse. I drop them when I'm carrying the bridle. I just plain can't keep track of them. 

There's a lot of western stuff that just plain doesn't work for me, and that's one of them. For example, I cannot lift most western saddles on to my horse, and I have no idea why I would need to burden my little horse with such a heavy saddle anyway. Plus there are a million straps and strings which I step on and my horse steps on ... I'm clumsy, very short, with an iffy back. I need my tack to be simpler and lighter. 

Sure I could force myself to use tack that I find irritating or worse, because that's "what is done", but why do that if I can find a solution that works better for me?

I don't find plain leather all that slippery though. Depends on the leather. Nor have reins ever cut my hands.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have only had my leather reins get slippery once, in a downpour. It was like the oil was floating right out of them and making them a bit like a greased pig. :lol:

But it hardly rains here in Arizona and I try not to get caught out in thunderstorms, so it hasn't been a real problem. More like something that happened once that I thought was really weird! 

My trail reins of choice are (at least) 8 foot long leather roping reins......closer to 9 feet is better but hard to find, because I guess cow hides don't really come that long. So I get the longest single leather rein I can find and add generous water loops with scissor snaps. Those are my favorite reins.

However, I am currently riding a green horse that sometimes stalls out and needs encouragement to go forward, so now I am using 8 foot split reins so I can use them in an "over under" fashion if I need to. I have a hard time managing split reins loose so I keep a little leather keeper on them. So they can slide around if I need them to, but, more or less, it's like having a knot in the reins without the knot. 

They work fine. But my choice would still be an 8 foot plus leather roping rein with water loops and scissor snaps.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Re: Scissor/metal snaps
I used to use them. A few years ago a friend mentioned they could be an irritation to the horse. Metal snap hanging on to a metal bit...clunky vibration for the horse. The snaps were so handy and I had never given it a thought at to what the horse might feel, but her comments made sense to me. Now my reins are attached with leather. 
Not saying that one should give up the snaps, but it is something to think about. I have live long enough to not fall for every half-baked idea that comes down the road, but this one seemed reasonable.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Dustbunny said:


> Re: Scissor/metal snaps
> I used to use them. A few years ago a friend mentioned they could be an irritation to the horse. Metal snap hanging on to a metal bit...clunky vibration for the horse. The snaps were so handy and I had never given it a thought at to what the horse might feel, but her comments made sense to me. Now my reins are attached with leather.
> Not saying that one should give up the snaps, but it is something to think about. I have live long enough to not fall for every half-baked idea that comes down the road, but this one seemed reasonable.


Good point, although it probably depends on the horse. What I am loathe to give up with my current set up (soft braided flat poly rope reins with scissors snaps) is that all I have to do to lead or temporarily tie my horse is to unsnap those reins and fasten one end to the under-bridle halter. Presto, halter and lead. 

Also I can then take her bridle off without her ever 'going bare' even for one second, which is at this point very important to me, as that's how she managed to spook away and run then fall on an asphalt road, damaging herself considerably in the process. 

When I think about all the gear we put on horses' heads that they learn to put up with I'd guessing scissors snaps are pretty minor.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I use the scissor snaps too....never had a problem with them so I suppose the horses are used to them....

I have had the horse and me get covered with hitchhikers....which is one reason I stay with leather split reins and leather tack in general.

Most of my trail riding is in the East Tennessee/ N. Georgia mountains of the Cherokee National Forest and Chattahoochee National Forest.....not a lot of "groomed" trails there.


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

I use a cotton mecate for the ease of having a 'lead rope'. I've had scissor snaps come undone on me when riding through thick push and have been bumped by a branch. I've also used leather split reins in the past (I still prefer these for arena work), but I'm always worried about what to do with the darn things when I'm not mounted, or if something were to happen and I would drop one.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

mramsay said:


> I use a cotton mecate for the ease of having a 'lead rope'. I've had scissor snaps come undone on me when riding through thick push and have been bumped by a branch. I've also used leather split reins in the past (I still prefer these for arena work), but I'm always worried about what to do with the darn things when I'm not mounted, or if something were to happen and I would drop one.


A mecate is a lot more practical when you have a western saddle horn to loop it over. I ride in an english trail/dressage saddle. People who ride in a mecate set up with an english saddle (it can't be that many) tuck the end into their belt. Which to me is just another thing to tangle me up. Which as I mentioned I've a special talent for. 

I am contemplating giving these Rockin' SP 10' trail reins from Smartpak a try:


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think you would see some Western riders with the macata reins tucked in a belt too, sort of like a safety line if you come off. I have a small rope I attach to my mares halter then tuck under a belt when I ride alone sometimes


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Avna said:


> A mecate is a lot more practical when you have a western saddle horn to loop it over. I ride in an english trail/dressage saddle. People who ride in a mecate set up with an english saddle (it can't be that many) tuck the end into their belt. Which to me is just another thing to tangle me up. Which as I mentioned I've a special talent for.
> 
> I am contemplating giving these Rockin' SP 10' trail reins from Smartpak a try:
> 
> View attachment 775273



You can always tie the lead rope around the horse's neck like the cavalry did.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Rain Shadow said:


> You can always tie the lead rope around the horse's neck like the cavalry did.


That's what I used to do with Aires, since I rode in an Aussie saddle without a horn.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Avna said:


> I haven't found my perfect trail reins . . . I have some english laced leather ones that I like the feel and weight of, but they are fragile -- my horse stepped on them and broke it off the buckle so there's a screw there now, not convenient. Still, they have the best 'feel' of any I've tried.
> 
> Am riding now in very lightweight flat braided nylon(?) gaming reins that I like because I can almost instantly, via the scissor snaps, change them into a lead rope (I ride with a halter under my bridle). Therefore do not have to carry an extra lead rope. But they are almost floaty, I want a bit more weight.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it has been mentioned, as I didn't read all the threads- but what about putting thicker, heavier leather slobber straps on the ends at the scissor snaps? That would add some weight. You could even just make some neat knot loop things down there with paracord as well, to add weight. 
I ride in single piece braided paracord reins which are scissor snapped. I LOVE them. Super light, but enough weight for my sensitive mare and I that they work well. 
I too can't use 2 piece reins, because I fiddle too much with them much.

I know there are different kinds of braids used to make paracord reins, and those allow for extra weight to be in the rein. Mine are from Etsy, I could give you her information. They are at least an 8 strand braid, I think. And she puts special knots and braid changes at different spots. They are great for a physical and visual reminder of where your hands are. And they also add weight to the rein itself.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

tim62988 said:


> i have a split pair of bithane (maybe the beta?) they feel like leather, but I don't really like them since my hands will get sweaty/grimy and the reins will slide more, also didn't like that you couldn't tie a knot in them and have it stay
> 
> switched to just a round cotton rope w/ scissor snaps on each end which I like a lot more
> 
> wife is about to order rains from two horse tack w/ the grippy rubber dimples & scissor snaps which I'm sure I will nab for a few rides that I do without her



ordered the reins monday (I think) showed up yesterday in the mail: 

my wife ordered 9' trail reins, stainless scissor snaps, rubber grips. They have a nice weight, a bit more weight towards the bit where the beta/rubber meet & overlap a bit, the rubber grip is comfortable doesn't seem to slip with wet hands. the rubber grips also are very pliable and have what appears to be a piece of nylon running through them so should be durable and not just snap quickly like a solid rubber might. the rubber is very soft/pliable so the dimples may eventually wear down/off but I think it will take a while but with the softness comes comfort.

total cost shipped to the door was $34.00


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Christmas! And in April!.....New tack is always good!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A lot depends on where you ride. In southern Arizona, anything with stickers also has big thorns, particularly if it goes high enough to catch the rein of a horse. So I can ride with a mohair cinch and yacht rope reins and never worry about stickers...because I worry more about the thorns!

I find split leather reins too heavy and too long. Bandit has a short neck, and he brings his head way back when nervous. 8' long split reins might end up dragging on the ground. But mostly I just dislike the weight of them. The neck reining that Bandit and I have settled on owes more to polo:










than western pleasure:










Given that, having a lot of extra rein is not helpful. It just gets in the way. Imagine the guy on top with 6' of rein hanging down...


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

bsms, I am totally with you on the dislike of the weight! In theory I love it, as my split leather reins are these beautifully hand braided round braid I could play with all day---- and therein lies the problem lol. They are too heavy and I can't keep them still or in the correct location. I already had them shortened for my barely 14.1hh short necked mare and it didn't make enough difference for us. She hates how busy and annoying my hands are when I use them and doesn't listen well. 

But when I ride in my uber-lightweight braided single piece paracord- we do wonderfully together. I have hardly ever had to even do more than a light flick of my hand to get turns and such out of her. And the scissor snap on the end is just enough weight for her to feel it seems like.

Obviously she can be a brat and have a mind of her own, but that is not related to the rein type used, that is just her being a snot in those moments. But having that lightweight easy grip single rein makes it so much easier for me to prevent those instances from getting worse in the moment.


----------



## horseboy1 (Mar 29, 2014)

This post made me realize I have been using the same type a reins for 35 plus years. They are thick and easy to hold and I tie them together in a knot so if I drop them they will land on the neck. I think this pair I'm using now must be 12+ years old.

When I test rode my current horse before we bought him, they used split reins and I had trouble dealing with them, they where so long.

A photo of my horse I had in 1979 with the reins:


----------



## bowhunt72 (Aug 23, 2015)

Avna said:


> Anyone use braided cotton? Like these?


I have a set I liked a lot while I was using them. Nice feel in the hand and good grip. Normally use a heavy leather split rein now, but I keep the braided ones for guest use.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I got myself the 10' Rockin SP laced leather trail reins but I haven't tried them out yet. They might be too long, dunno yet. Maybe I should have gotten the barrel racing ones.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I LOVE reins, and I'm so picky about them. So, even though I've been horseless now for about 8 years (wow, has it really been that long, I had to stop and think about how long it's been...), I still have my favorite reins that I bought way back in 1994 while I was out in Colorado. Buttery-soft leather, Circle Y, romel reins (5/8 inch wide), just plain, nothing fancy. After my mare, Kara, passed away in 2008, I did sell a lot of my tack (hated to), but I had to hang onto those reins (and a couple of favorite bits). 

Years ago I had some braided leather reins (round), I liked them a lot, too. But, I found that I liked the feel of the flat leather reins better, easier to grip I guess.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I really like the weight and grip of the Rockin' SP laced reins, but the 10' 'trail' reins are way too long, as it turns out, for my small high-headed horse. I'm sending them back to exchange them for the 7' barrel version.The Search Continues . . .


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Reins are like bits --- you can never have too many ----- well yes you can but they are the main overloads in any good tack box.

They are partly why I have managed to end up with two full tack boxes in my lifetime of riding.

And I can't tell you what's in either of them, except ------ reins, bits, and "other stuff", lollol


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Reins are like bits --- you can never have too many ----- well yes you can but they are the main overloads in any good tack box.
> 
> They are partly why I have managed to end up with two full tack boxes in my lifetime of riding.
> 
> And I can't tell you what's in either of them, except ------ reins, bits, and "other stuff", lollol


Only two? Most of the longtime riders I know have a ROOM full of old tack.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Avna said:


> Only two? Most of the longtime riders I know have a ROOM full of old tack.


Well, if I count one end of a 1250 sq ft. attic where seven saddles and a large number of blankets are stored, then I guess I have a room plus two tack boxes.

Then there are two floor-to-ceiling closets crammed full of horse ancillary/medical supplies:sad:

Nay------ please don't think two tack boxes is all I have when it comes to horse related things, lollollol


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Personally I have a couple set of reins I like to ride in. It depends on which horse I'm riding at the moment. If I'm riding a horse that I know I might need to get off and do some ground work or tie up some where, I like my mecate reins. You can safely tie a horse with them, even with the bit on, you can adjust the length of the rein, and it gives you a lead if you need to get off the horse. I currently have 2 sets and I'm looking to get a third one soon. My next favorite is a nice heavy set of split reins, with weighted ends.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Personally I use a set of long, flat fabric reins. I'm not completely sure if they're nylon or cotton, but they look a bit like this but aren't braided or weaved:
http://loopyleads.com.au/product/split-reins/

Those work well and they're very easy on my hands. They're the only ones I've found long enough to use on the paint gelding I ride, as he absolutely can't stand a tight rein, and frankly I don't like it either. Also I know you said you don't like split reins, which mine our, but I just tie them together to make them a single rein, and that's just fine!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Personally I use a set of long, flat fabric reins. I'm not completely sure if they're nylon or cotton, but they look a bit like this but aren't braided or weaved:
> Split Reins - Loopy Leads
> 
> Those work well and they're very easy on my hands. They're the only ones I've found long enough to use on the paint gelding I ride, as he absolutely can't stand a tight rein, and frankly I don't like it either. Also I know you said you don't like split reins, which mine our, but I just tie them together to make them a single rein, and that's just fine!


Oh, those ARE nice.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, like I said mine aren't braided like that, but they're the same color and about that thickness or a little thinner. They're probably about 1/8 of an inch thick, give or take.

I've never had any problem with them, even after several hours of riding. The ones I have are also very durable, and they have clips like the ones on most leads, instead of scissor clips, which I often have a problem snapping and un-snapping (don't know why).


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Darrin said:


> On real trails, defined as narrow tracks, you wont want anything other than leather, fake leather or any other type reins that will resist getting things stuck in them. Soft reins like cotton and nylon will pick up thorns, burrs, the odd stick, blackberry bramble, etc which then poke both you and your horse. If you've ever had a blackberry thorn stuck in your jeans, poking your leg with every step you'll be able to quickly understand what I'm getting at.
> 
> If you are riding on groomed trails, around fields, roads or any other wide path where brush can be avoided then the risk of getting the odd bits of stuff stuck in your reins isn't much of a problem.



Actually I don't have a problem with getting things stuck in my cotton or nylon (not sure which) reins. The last time I went on a trail ride there wasn't even a path, we were pushing our own way through the woods. That included small fallen trees, trunks of standing trees with hanging branches, and other brush, and I had nothing caught in my reins. I'm not arguing, just letting you know that it isn't always true. :lol:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> Actually I don't have a problem with getting things stuck in my cotton or nylon (not sure which) reins. The last time I went on a trail ride there wasn't even a path, we were pushing our own way through the woods. That included small fallen trees, trunks of standing trees with hanging branches, and other brush, and I had nothing caught in my reins. I'm not arguing, just letting you know that it isn't always true. :lol:


Cotton picks up a lot more than "yacht rope" which is polypropylene over a nylon core as I understand it. It also gets very heavy when wet and dries very slowly. That's why, to me, cotton is impractical for trail riding -- training maybe but not trail.


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't usually like thick reins, but purchased a set of braided leather split reins from Chicks about a year ago and they're all I use now. The leather was soft from the beginning, they have just the right amount of weight for me, and the braids feel nice in my hands.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Avna said:


> Cotton picks up a lot more than "yacht rope" which is polypropylene over a nylon core as I understand it. It also gets very heavy when wet and dries very slowly. That's why, to me, cotton is impractical for trail riding -- training maybe but not trail.


That's true. I was just saying that my reins (which may not be cotton, I'm not sure) don't catch things. You're completely right though, they can catch things and get heavy if they're actually cotton. That's why I don't think mine are, because they don't catch things and when they're wet, it doesn't last long and they don't get heavy. I just don't like using leather reins, and prefer not to if I can help it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have reverted to a pair of limp old, well-oiled laced english reins that I put scissors snaps on. My new 10 laced western reins were bulky and stiff, and way too long-feeling, although they were about the same length as the english reins I'm using now. 

I continue to keep my eye out for different reins to try out.


----------

